# Pate Lake 12-26



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Dad just got his new 80lb 24volt I-Pilot installed on the skiff so we had to go try it out. Wanted to go to Talquin but all this rain has the big lakes messed up. 

Fished from 7:30-1:30 and probably boated around 60+ fish. Caught quite a few war mouth and even a nice Jack. Seems like there's less and less Jack over the years. Kept about 20 crappie all about 10-12 inches. No big fish this trip. Trolled 1/16th Litewire Hooks and curly tail grubs. 

I I-Pilot is amazing. We can record tracks with it and put it on autopilot and we can run all over the boat reeling in and netting fish and not worry about who's manning the trolling motor or keeping up with how fast we're going. We love it. Can't wait to get it over to Talquin or Cresent to slay some 2 and 3 pound crappie. 

Will be back at Pates tomorrow to see if they're still biting where we left them. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

WAR MOUTH!!! I haven't heard that one in a very long time...

Very nice mess 'o fish and an excellent report.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice mess. Are you allowed to run motor in the lake or just trolling motor


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good deal..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished Pate this morning. One small bream longlining. 10 small crappie jigging tight line way out in the lake. Never would have found the small number we did without the sonar. Little windy to start but it stopped about 10:00 and lake became almost slick.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Fished Pate this morning. One small bream longlining. 10 small crappie jigging tight line way out in the lake. Never would have found the small number we did without the sonar. Little windy to start but it stopped about 10:00 and lake became almost slick.


Look for the boat with the PVC rod holders, yetti cooler and fancy trolling motor. Follow them around and do what they do!! Lol!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Look for the boat with the PVC rod holders, yetti cooler and fancy trolling motor. Follow them around and do what they do!! Lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner





LOL,,,,Yep, I know the young guy. They are good. My introduction to longlining was with the younger of the father-son combo, and in the boat with the pvc rod holders. Great anglers for sure. I found another small lake after fishing Pate loaded with fish but nearly got skunked. Now need to implement a New Years Resolution to be more flexible in technique and do what I see working and pay more attention to detail. The flooded river has me off balance.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> LOL,,,,Now need to implement a New Years Resolution to be more flexible in technique and do what I see working and pay more attention to detail.


And as always post the results!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Better than my luck.. I got about 30 or so of these little guys on Escambia today.. Couldn't find anything worth keeping..All ran about 8-10 inches


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Better than my luck.. I got about 30 or so of these little guys on Escambia today.. Couldn't find anything worth keeping..All ran about 8-10 inches


An 8" crappie ain't hardly worth cleaning..... You didn't keep them for bait didja?????

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I am no expert but thanks to online forums, common sense, and trial and error I have learned a lot over the years. Just trying to pass on some knowledge for people who would like to catch a few slabs!

JB your welcome back anytime on the skiff! Good company!


----------

